# WTB my old watch back or similar!



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I sold this via the forum years ago, and want it or something similar back for those rare times when I want a massive chunky watch (44mm is massive for me!)










this was a hand wind, which suits me (it'll be thinner)

Whatcha got?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Got this Scott very similar New Asian clone movement , used stainless case (display back) leather flieger strap no second hand as there isn't a pivot for it unfortunately but if you can live with that how does £55 ono posted sound , please excuse iPhone pics


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry Andy, very close but not quite right for me without the seconds hand


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> sorry Andy, very close but not quite right for me without the seconds hand


 No probs , cheers Scott :thumbsup:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This any good???



















Excuse the the rubbish pics. Let us know if it's any good, will take some better pics if you're interested.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

that looks the ticket @Markybirch- pm me the price please

last call for any PVD ones????


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

still looking for a PVD one...


----------

